# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  فلم الدراما متصدر البوكس اوفيس State of play 2009

## أميرة قوس النصر

*State Of Play (CAM) 2009*





*الفلم متصدر البوكس أوفيس حاليا وهو رائع جدا*

*وهو من بطولة النجم الرائع والشهير*

*Russell Crowe

*
*
جودة الفيلــم : CAM

**هذه النسخة تصوير سينما بجودة CAM ولا يوجد غيرها حاليا وعند صدور جودة أفصل سأقوم بطرحها مباشرة

صيغة الفيلــم : Rmvb

حجم الفيلــم : 267 ميغــا


مترجم للعربيــة

*

*روابط التحميــل**

*

*Rapidshare PART 1

Rapidshare PART 2

Rapidshare PART 3

* :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

*Mediafire PART 1

Mediafire PART 2

Mediafire PART 3

* :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: *

Filezzz PART 1

Filezzz PART 2

Filezzz PART 3

* :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: *

Filesend PART 1

Filesend PART 2

Filesend PART 3

* :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: *

Zshare PART 1

Zshare PART 2

Zshare PART 3*

----------


## HICHEM2009

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## زهره التوليب

يسلموا

----------

